# Diclofenac, Paracetamol & Ibuprofen



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

Please can you let me know what else you can take if you are already taking Diclofenac?

Unbelievably both boxes of Diclofenac we have do not have instructions in them!!!

Many thanks

S x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi S,

Its a bit naughty of the supplier that you never got a leaflet/instructions with the diclofenac as you are supposed to get this with every box!

Diclofenac is an non steroidal NSAID so no point in using ibuprofen as it does exactly the same thing but you can use paracetamol 1g up to 4 times a day (assuming this is for adult ?) at the same time. Or you could use an opioid based pain killer too i.e. codeine or dihydrocodeine (these are only available on prescription though) The only one you can get over the counter is codeine 8mg combined with paracetamol 500mg (co-codamol).

Hope this helps?

Maz x


----------

